# Qualifications for Sewer and Drain cleaning



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Are there any specific qualification for sewer and drain cleaning in the us/canada?

We have HPWJ courses and CCTV courses but non for learning how to unclog a sewer, i appreciate all of us are still learning the trade years down the line but a basic course would benefit some people.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Each State has its own requirements. You are supposed to have a sewer license for installing them, or working on them in Urban counties/cites. However, in the area I'm in, buy a machine, and call yourself whatever you want, and you will not be challenged.

That's how we roll in the fine State of Indiana.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

The problems of inexperienced operators of HPWJ units are jetting into a property with the wrong nozzle and flooding the property.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

ian. that is a problem here also. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

pretty much if u can hold down your lunch your qualified here :1eye:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

The only qualification here is at least a $250 "commercial" snake from harbor freight.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ianclapham said:


> The problems of inexperienced operators of HPWJ units are jetting into a property with the wrong nozzle and flooding the property.


HPJW? high pressure water jetter?

Even if I'm wrong, pretty good guess eh?'
That's right, I said "eh?"... How Canadian of me...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

None here either to run equipment. But don't you dare try to repair or alter pipes. Good luck making any money either.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> HPJW? high pressure water jetter?
> 
> Even if I'm wrong, pretty good guess eh?'
> That's right, I said "eh?"... How Canadian of me...


We'll make you an honorary Canuckian.
No schooling needed, just a will to survive


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Colorado does not require a state license to clean pipes. A drain cleaner cannot alter plumbing beyond pulling a toilet or disassembling a Ptrap for access though. They are supposed to have a county or city license in some areas, but this is seldom enforced.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> ...That's right, I said "eh?"... How Canadian of me...


:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Oklahoma doesn't require a separate license for drain cleaning either. Maybe some of the manufacturers offer equipment training but I think it is basically the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If you have a heartbeat, Florida will let you hold yourself out as a draincleaner. You need an 'occupational license' which is nothing but a local county tax receipt and they stipulate that as a draincleaner you can't perform plumbing tasks, of course; and you can't pull a W/C or dis-assemble a p-trap. But of course there is little to no enforcement. So drain cleaners are replacing W/H's, fixtures and whatever else they can.

I had contacted Roto-Rooter and inquired if they needed a licensed master plumber to qualify their outfit. They told me they were 'taken care of' in that area.  I also worked for Rescue-Rooter. Some of you may see their trucks around the nation, they are a large company. When I worked for them years ago, I wondered if they had a licensed master plumber somewhere. I know our shop did not, so I wonder who qualifies these large companies?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> pretty much if u can hold down your lunch your qualified here :1eye:


That and be able to look someone in the eye while they screw you

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

In California any hack or illegal with a p.o.s cobra snake or ridgid k400 can clean drains. Actually doing them correctly without causing more problems is another story :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Around these parts drain cleaing is considered a handy man type of job...

Most plumbers would not be caught lowering themselves to those standads


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Around these parts drain cleaing is considered a handy man type of job...
> 
> Most plumbers would not be caught lowering themselves to those standads


Those must be some well paid handymen if they're charging right :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Was at a customers today, augured commode, lav and tub. While writing the check she asked, why does that tub keep stopping up? I said what do you mean, it's been a year and a half or more since I been here. She said oh I have a handy man and he rods it alot. I said oh no wonder. Don't think she preciated that. :laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> Was at a customers today, augured commode, lav and tub. While writing the check she asked, why does that tub keep stopping up? I said what do you mean, it's been a year and a half or more since I been here. She said oh I have a handy man and he rods it alot. I said oh no wonder. Don't think she preciated that. :laughing:


I wonder what made her call you instead of the handyman this time :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> I wonder what made her call you instead of the handyman this time :laughing:


Exactly, LOL


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I truly hate the word handyman and despise the people who call themselves that. They are cheap and I don't appreciate this trade being labeled cheap. :furious:There is a guy in my area who calls himself the handyman plumber. Yet he's a licensed plumbing contractor. Why in the hell would you want to be associated with being a handyman? Now in the customers mind you are a cheap 15-25 buck an hour guy as opposed to being a licensed skilled professional that you are by being a contractor.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

UNdermines us all, including himself. Time for bed, peace to all.


----------

